# Remington Versa max



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

all hands on reports have been positive. After a lack luster decade they may have hope yet.

http://www.remington.com/pages/Versa-Max.aspx


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

_VersaPort Gas Piston System Overview_




[*]Exclusive Patent Pending Design
[*]7 ports located in barrel chamber
[*]Shell length designates uniformity of gas pressure to cycle the action

2 ¾ Shell = All 7 Gas ports open
3 Shell = 4 Gas ports open
3 ½ Shell = 3 Gas ports open
 
[*]2 gas pistons operate the action
 
Courtesy of The Patterning Board



















The *7.7 pound* Remington VersaMax 

(Compares to: Beretta Extrema II = 7.8 lbs.; Benelli SBE II = 7.2 lbs.; Maxus = 6.9 lbs; Beretta A400 Xplor Unico = 6.6 pounds) :


----------

